# Clobomide-something ..antidepressant imported from Canada?



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

An MAOI...supposedly for atypical depression. Has anyone heard of this? My neuro won't prescribe without my mom on a three-way conference call... jeez.

I'm shit scared of MAOIs.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Is moclobemide the drug you are talking about?

It's a newish and safer MAOI. It's not as risky as the older ones like parnate and nardil. You dont have to worry about the tyramine or so called chease reaction as much. So you dont have to follow as strict a diet as you would with the older MAOI's. But you still should avoid consuming too much aged or over ripe chease and yeast and i think aged meats as well.

You also have to avoid certain drugs mainly every other anti-depressant out there. Also you cant take it with dextromethorphan, or mepridine/pethidine. There should be atleast a 2 week washout period between stopping a ssri, tricyclic or another anti-depressant's before starting on moclobemide. There should be atleast a 5 week washout period between taking fluoxetine (prozac) and starting on moclobemide due to the amazingly long time it takes prozac to leave your system.

Moclobemide is a RIMA which means reversible inhibitor of monoamine oxidase A. It's more selective then the older MAOI's which inhibit MAOI a and b. It boosts serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine.

Anyway you dont need to be nearly as worried about taking this drug as you would a older MAOI. Moclobemide is much less risky. You still have to have a talk with your doctor about it though and preferably a doctor that actually knows the difference between the different types of MAOI drugs.

Id look up more about this drug for you except for the fact that im so goddamn tired. I dont really know a whole lot about this drug.

Heres a few link's explaing abit about this drug http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moclobemide

http://www.mentalhealth.com/drug/p30-m04.html


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

you're awesome, thank you.


----------

